# RR: 138. Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense	(1979)










2.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus	(1991)










3.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, Berkshire Festival Chorus	(1955)










4.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Women's Chorus	(1957)










5.	Abbado (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1970)










6.	Martinon (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra & Chorus	(1974)










7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Studio Chorus	(1957)










8.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense	(1957)










9.	Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)










10.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra (Nuages & Fêtes)	(1955)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense	(1979)
2.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus	(1991)
3.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, Berkshire Festival Chorus	(1955)
4.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Women's Chorus	(1957)
5.	Abbado (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1970)
6.	Martinon (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra & Chorus	(1974)
7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Studio Chorus	(1957)
8.	Van Beinum (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense	(1957)
9.	Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)
10.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra (Nuages & Fêtes)	(1955)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

